# Keine Aio für Game Rock Premium



## MickHH (18. Oktober 2018)

*Keine Aio für Game Rock Premium*

Moin,

es sieht wohl so aus als gäbe es für das PCB der Game Rock Premium 1080ti keine Wasserkühlung, das macht mich traurig.

Weiß jemand etwas anderes?
Hier die PCB Nummer: NEB108TH15LC-1020G


----------



## _Berge_ (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Keine Aio für Game Rock Premium*

Für alle: es geht um eine 1080ti ...


Schreib das doch bitte dazu ^^


Gibt einen von Bykski:

BYKSKI Wasser Kuehler Block verwenden fuer Palit GTX1080TI GameRock/MAXSUN GTX1080Ti Super JetStream/Volle Abdeckung GPU Kupfer Block RGB in BYKSKI Wasser Kuehler Block verwenden fuer Palit GTX1080TI GameRock/MAXSUN GTX1080Ti Super JetStream/Volle Abdeckung GPU Kupfer Block RGB aus Fans & Kuehlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group


Oder meinst jetzt ne richtige All in One Kühlung?


----------



## MickHH (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Keine Aio für Game Rock Premium*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Für alle: es geht um eine 1080ti ...
> 
> 
> Schreib das doch bitte dazu ^^
> ...



Hallo, 

danke, aber es ist tatsächlich so das es eine All in One sein soll, das ist erschwinglich für mich!


----------



## Tolotos66 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Keine Aio für Game Rock Premium*

Da kannste auch gleich den wirklich guten Luftkühler drauf lassen. Für ne AIO lohnt die ganze Arbeit doch gar nicht. Auch ist mir für die 1080Ti GameRock keine AIO bekannt.
Gruß T.


----------



## MickHH (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Keine Aio für Game Rock Premium*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Da kannste auch gleich den wirklich guten Luftkühler drauf lassen. Für ne AIO lohnt die ganze Arbeit doch gar nicht. Auch ist mir für die 1080Ti GameRock keine AIO bekannt.
> Gruß T.



bin irritiert, der Kühler ist wirklich klasse aber die Lüfter sind das Problem. Evtl könnte mann die Lüfter abnehmen und gegen 120er tauschen


----------



## Neotenous (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Keine Aio für Game Rock Premium*

HWConfig - German     Ich finde dort diesen   Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080Ti M17 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuehler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## MickHH (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Keine Aio für Game Rock Premium*



Neotenous schrieb:


> HWConfig - German     Ich finde dort diesen   Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080Ti M17 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuehler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company



Das müsste doch passen, die PCB sind doch bei Palit und Gainward alle die selben,oder? Bei Alphacool hat man anhand meiner PCB Nummer gesucht und nichts gefunden!!!

Das ist aber auch keine AiO, dazu bräuchte ich noch eine Pumpe und Ausgleichb. wenn es nach mir ginge und es geht hätte ich gerne eine ohne Ausgleichsbehälter

Danke aber für die Mühe und suchen  "MIT-SUCHEN"


----------

